# For those who have questions about installing FreeBSD on PowerPC systems.



## sossego (Jul 5, 2011)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=13827

Please read it first.

Can this post be made into a "sticky note"?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 6, 2011)

Sure, done.


----------

